# ASS IN HELL Sauce



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

I am a big hot sauce fan and keep several jars around normally.

I liked the label of this one, bought it, put some on my fried pork chops tonight and am still trying to cool my mouth off. Holy bajeezus it's hot.


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

no pic
if you ever see a hot sauce that is clear like h20 its hot that hot


have you ever smoked a cigar and then ate something spicy and its be spicyer 10 fold


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

What brand was it??? 
You havent tried really hot, hot sauce until you've tried Dave's. It actually has flavor, if you can get past the heat.:tu

http://www.davesgourmet.com/


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

bobarian said:


> What brand was it???
> You havent tried really hot, hot sauce until you've tried Dave's. It actually has flavor, if you can get past the heat.:tu
> 
> http://www.davesgourmet.com/


Dave's insanity sauce is good stuff! In small doses of course :tu


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

There's a chain of sub shops here called Firehouse Subs that has a whole bunch of hot sauces and a couple require signing a waiver before buying. Now THAT is hot. 

One that doesn't require a waiver but is super hot is called Vicious Viper.


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

floydpink said:


> There's a chain of sub shops here called Firehouse Subs that has a whole bunch of hot sauces and a couple require signing a waiver before buying. Now THAT is hot.
> 
> One that doesn't require a waiver but is super hot is called Vicious Viper.


:tpd:

the clear one i am talking about you have to sign for it.

there is not flav just heat.
we put one drop in a guys cup at work and i thought he was going to kill sombody


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

I am not an authority, but Dave's Insanity is edible, about 150,000 scoville units.

Viscous Viper is way hot at 250,000.

I use a very little amount of Mad Dog 357 which is 357,000. This is as hot as you can get and have any semblance of pepper flavor. Hotter than this is just heat.

Satan's blood is not edible and far too hot for acutal consumption at 800K. No one needs this. 

Anything hotter than that is not hot sauce, it is pepper spray.

As a reference, regular Tabasco is about 2,000.

I like to use about 1/8th teaspoon of MD357 mixed with about 1/2 cup of vegetable oil as a marinade. Chicken breasts go in freezer bag, add in oil mixture, salt and let sit for a couple hours - then grill. Be sure to have beer on ice.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I got a bottle of Vicious Viper for christmas two years ago. That was hot stuff, doubt i'd enjoy anything above it. Didn't really enjoy the viper much to be honest, just pain in a bottle lol.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

My picture dissappeared, but I believe half of the marketing is to see who can come up with the wildest pictures on the labels and funniest name.

For example, today I saw one called "Baboon Ass Gone rabid." Not very appetizing if you ask me.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

floydpink said:


> My picture dissappeared, but I believe half of the marketing is to see who can come up with the wildest pictures on the labels and funniest name.
> 
> For example, today I saw one called "Baboon Ass Gone rabid." Not very appetizing if you ask me.


My favorite hot sauce label ...


----------

